# Halo Demo for Mac



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

MacGameFiles: http://www.macgamefiles.com/detail.php?item=18748

I've been playing this on my 1 GHz PowerBook, and it plays much better than I expected.

However, I'm not too interested in "mission" games. I'd say that Onslaught in UT2004 is still much better than this.

The Warthog is cool, though. But I can't see any way to make the bots drive it.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

I love you! Now I can see how Halo looks on a Dual G5 PowerMac. It better run smoothly!

Downloading now!


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Yeah, I downloaded it as well a few days ago (2?). Runs fairly well on my Mac mini. (see specs below.)


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

Lars said:


> Yeah, I downloaded it as well a few days ago (2?). Runs fairly well on my Mac mini. (see specs below.)


 Ditto


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

Elias26 said:


> I love you! Now I can see how Halo looks on a Dual G5 PowerMac. It better run smoothly!


I hope you're ok with us just being friends.


----------



## comprehab (May 28, 2005)

I'm personally not a big computer game person, but im downloading it and trying to out for the hell of it.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Halo is frikken' addictive. It takes FOREVER to get through the game (I'm talking a few days!).

Well worth the $60 or whatever I paid for it.

Tips...
If you are anxious just to get through the whole game, the EASY level is SUPER easy. You should be able to fly through the game.

The "Normal" level can be tough. A heck of a lot more challenging.

The "Heroic" level I think it's called. Damn near IMPOSSIBLE!!! It takes tons of patience, a lot of strategy, and even more patience. I've heard from people who actually complete it that it's an incredible feeling.

And I both love and hate how there are no "Cheat" codes.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

I'm really looking forward Halo 2 Mac, but it won't come out... At least from what I heard.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

DBerG said:


> I'm really looking forward Halo 2 Mac, but it won't come out... At least from what I heard.


You'd need one heck of a system to run it, if it ever did come to the Mac!


----------



## jonmon (Feb 15, 2002)

hey it doesn't play too bad on my mini
too bad the res only goes up to 1024 x 768


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

It takes up the entire screen and runs smoothly. Not the cleanest graphics I was hoping for. But an enjoyable game nonetheless. I may just get this game!

btw Anyone know why the XBOX version even looks better than on my machine which for the most part slaughters all the recommended requirements for the game. Maybe it's the graphics card? Still looks awesome.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Is anyone up for getting an ehMac Halo night on for the Demo so everyone can join for a little crazy Halo action?

My only complaint is that I'm so used to Halo 2 I keep trying to dual wield and forget just how much rockets have been toned down in Halo 2 compared to Halo.


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

Elias26 said:


> It takes up the entire screen and runs smoothly. Not the cleanest graphics I was hoping for. But an enjoyable game nonetheless. I may just get this game!
> 
> btw Anyone know why the XBOX version even looks better than on my machine which for the most part slaughters all the recommended requirements for the game. Maybe it's the graphics card? Still looks awesome.


probably the video card. i have an xbox and Halo/2 runs great. compare that to trying to play the PC port of Halo on my P4 3ghz with a crappy old ATI 7000 card and it's crap.

i'm gonna dl this Halo demo just to try it out, but i won't be playing it on my Mini given that i have a dedicated Xbox to play Halo/2.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Well I feel like a dumb dumb. All the visual settings were either off or on low. Then again it's not like I play games on the computer. That's what consoles are for, and there is no need to change the graphics settings on those puppies.

So I put everything I could on high, and turned on blood and dust particles on... and what could I say, but "WOW!" jaw dropping graphics!

I mean I do have a Mac with muscle. For the amount I paid for this puppy I should be able to play Halo extremely well. Especially considering the guy who sold me the computer even said I would have no problem running Halo.

Wow, what a change a few settings make! The game looks amazing on my machine on full screen. And the game itself is so addictive. Especially when you're on those warthogs! And the sound of the big ships passing over head, just amazing! Really can hear the sub going! WOW! I am just floored!


----------



## MacME (Mar 15, 2005)

Elias26 said:


> Well I feel like a dumb dumb. All the visual settings were either off or on low. Then again it's not like I play games on the computer. That's what consoles are for, and there is no need to change the graphics settings on those puppies.
> 
> So I put everything I could on high, and turned on blood and dust particles on... and what could I say, but "WOW!" jaw dropping graphics!
> 
> ...


hehehe ... welcome to 3+ year old game technology!


----------



## zurich (Nov 26, 2004)

And to think, a 733mhz Celeron with 64 megs of ram and a GeForce 3 fathered this game... 


(I'm talking about the Xbox!)


----------



## lpkmckenna (Jul 4, 2004)

I think it was a Pentium 3, not a Celery.


----------



## Elias26 (Apr 19, 2005)

Either way it's still a good looking game even by today's standards. Heck, Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas as attractive as it is, doesn't even come close to Halo on a computer.

I haven't seen games really change that drastically in the last couple years in graphics. GT5 on the PS3, now those visuals are a drastic change for the better.


----------

